# Solved: Folder Redirect, grrrr



## caseygill03 (Jun 12, 2010)

Runing small home network. Trying to use Folder redirect. Running Server 2008 Ent, and win7 64bit on workstation. If I log into server via RDP. folder redirect works fine. Logging into workstation, folder redirect does not work. Not a hardware issue, workstation is hardwired. Checked permissions and sharing the redirected folder's parrent directory. Workstation alwayz sayz Access is Denied.... I have been checking permisions, shares, group policies, user accounts for the past 6 hours... 6 billion brownie points for whoever solves it.

Edit: I can browse to the directory from the workstation fine


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

How are you using folder redirection, through a GPO? If so, is the workstation in the same OU that the GPO is linked to? If you're using local policies, do you have the folder redirection set up on the workstation (using gpedit.msc)?

Also, check the "Properties" of My Documents on the workstation; this will help to see if the folder redirection is being applied.


----------



## caseygill03 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ended up resolving it last night.... it was working before I started making changes (figures) Never had it applied to the workstation, yes was using a linked GPO applied to the User but not Computer, but again, it was working before without this. What I ended up doing was redirecting the folders OFF the server to a separate file server. After I did that it worked beautifully, I know it has something to do with permissions. I Rebuilt the folder's permissions while on the server and it never worked, as soon I i did it again for the file server, bingo. So problem resolved, thanks for the help


----------

